# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Halk Bankası gerçeğini siz de öğrenin...

## bozok

Halk Bankası gerçeğini siz de öğrenin...  

*Yiğit Bulut 
[email protected] 
29.08.2007 

Türkiyeğde özelleştirilen şirketler hakkında ne kadar bilgimiz var? Birileri satılsın dedi, bürokrat onayladı, hükümet gerekeni yaptı, bizlere de arkasından bakmak kaldı... Bugün henüz elimizde olan bir değerden, son 48 saat içinde ğCumhurbaşkanlığı ve yeni kabine sonrası hemen satılacakğ ifadesini duyduğum Halk Bankasığndan bahsedeceğim. 

Hiç ilgilenmediyseniz, banka hakkında muhtemelen şu tip ifadeler duydunuz; ğKamuya yük, hemen satılmalı, biran önce özelleştirilmeli...ğ Oysa işin detayı ğpropagandası yapılandanğ çok farklı. 

Peki ğdikkatli bakıncağ neler görülüyor ? 

Ben aktarayım, siz karar verin: 

*Kuruluşunun temelinde Büyük ünder Atatürkğün ğküçük esnafa ve büyük sanayi erbabına muhtaç oldukları kredileri kolayca, ucuza verecek bir teşekkül vücuda getirmekğ fikri önemli bir yer tutmuş ve her zamanki gibi yol gösterici olmuştur. 

*Bu gerçekler ışığında 1933 yılında çıkarılan 2284 sayılı Halk Bankası ve Halk Sandıkları Kanunu ile Türkiye Halk Bankasığnın kuruluş süreci başlamıştır. 

*Bu kanunla ülkemizde kurulmak istenilen mesleki küçük kredi sistemi ikili bir yapı arz eden karma bir sistem olarak düşünülmüştür. 

*Bu sistemde küçük kredi sorununu merkezden yönetecek bir Halk Bankasığnın ve bu bankanın uygun gördüğü yerlerde asli fonksiyonu üstlenecek olan halk sandıklarının kurulması öngörülmüştür...

*Bankaya; 1992 yılında bütün aktif ve pasifleriyle birlikte Türkiye üğretmenler Bankası T.A.ş. (Töbank), borç, alacak, mevduat ve taahhütleriyle de 1993 yılında Sümerbank ve 1998 yılında Etibank devredilmiştir. 

*Emlak Bankası faaliyetlerini yürütemediği gerekçesiyle T.C. Ziraat Bankası A.ş.ğye devredilmiş, 12.11.2001 tarihinde Türkiye Emlak Bankasığnın 96 şubesi ise personeli ve bilançosuyla birlikte T.C. Ziraat Bankası A.ş.ğden Halk Bankası A.ş.ğye devredilmiştir. 

*2004 yılının ikinci yarısında Pamukbank T.A.ş., Halk Bankası A.ş.ğye devredilmiş, devir işlemleri ise 17.11.2004 tarihi itibarıyla tamamlanmıştır... 

Sevgili dostlar, yukarıdaki bilgiler herkesin ğinternet yoluylağ ulaşabileceği detayları içeriyor. Derin bir analize girmeden bile bu veriler eşliğinde ğHalk Bankasığ gerçeği daha net anlaşılabilir...

Bu noktada konuyu biraz daha ğfinansalğ bir bakış açısına çekmek ve ğaslında satılmaması gerekirğ şerhimi tekrar ettikten sonra ille de satılacaksa ğNe kadar ederğ sorusuna geçerek; satışı durduramazsak, en azından ğucuza gitmesineğ  engel olma yolunda adım atmak istiyorum...

Sizce ne kadar eder ? Birkaç tespit yapayım, sentezi yine size bırakacağım;

Halk Bankası, diğerlerinin aşağı yukarı eşit olduğu bir ortamda ğalan bankağ adına ğrekabetiğ bitirecek... 

Türkiyeğye birçok yabancı banka girdi ama birbirlerine üstünlük sağlamış değiller. Bankayı alan, içeride ğrakipsizğ olacak. Türk bankacılık sektörünün ğen büyüğüğ  olacağı gibi Türkiyeğnin ekonomik DNAğsını da ele geçirecek...

ğNe kadar ederğe gelince...

Varlıkları, etki sahası, alıcı için yaratacağı üstünlük gibi ğana olumluğ etkenleri dışarıda bırakır ve ğelle tutulurğ bir kriter ararsak; ğbugün için bankayı kıyaslayacağımızğ  halka açık iki banka var; Akbank ve İş Bankası... 

Böyle bir yapı içinde ğdiğer etkenleriğ dahi denkleme katmadan, ğtemel bir fiyatğ olması açısından şunu söylemek mümkün; eğer kontrol hissesi satılacaksa, taban fiyat Akbank ve İş Bankasığnın piyasa değerleri ortalamasından başlamalı...

Burada bir hatırlatma; bankanın işlem gördüğü değeri katmadım, bu fiyat Tüpraş, Ereğli ve Petkimğde görüldüğü gibi ğsatış değerininğ çok altında kalabilir. Burada önemli olan ğkontrol imkanığ veren hisseler ile birlikte alındığında, ortaya çıkacak fiyattır...

Sonuç: Bir bankamız var, hepimizin, haberiniz olsun..*

----------


## bozok

Yabancı bankalara bu izin verilmemeli  



*Halk Bankası ğbu halkınğ  elde kalan ğson malığ...  Hepimizin malı, lütfen ğses vermemeğ yardım edin... Malınız gidiyor...

Hangi izin? 

Başlığı yeniden atayım; yabancı bankalar hisselerinin tamamını toplamış dahi olsalar ğborsadan çekilemezlerğ  yani ğkottan çıkamazlar.ğ 

Nedenlerine gelince...

Sevgili dostlar, son günlerde tamamı yabancılar tarafından sahiplenilen bankaların, ğborsadan çekilmek üzere adım attığınığ ve başındaki yöneticilerin ğborsadan çıkabilmeli-yizğ yönünde açıklamalar yaptığını görüyoruz. 

Konuya teknik olarak fazla girerek sizi sıkmadan sadece bir detayı, kamuoyu oluşması amacıyla, aktarmak istiyorum. Bankacılık sektörünün yabancılaşmasının ülke ekonomileri için ne gibi sonuçlar doğurabileceğini daha önceki yazılarda tartışmıştık. Bu çe-kincelerimin tamamını koruduğumu da belirterek ana fikri hemen arz edeyim; tamamı yabancı bir bankanın ğdenetimğ  ve ğgözetimğ açısından ğborsada işlem görmeyeğ devam etmesi ğülke menfaatleri açısındanğ önemli bir ayrıntıdır... Tamamı yabancı bankaların ğborsadan ayrılmakğ veya teknik tabiriyle ğkottan çıkmakğ  için gösterdikleri çabaya bakarsanız; sözlerimin daha anlamlı hale geldiğini anlayacaksınız...

Sevgili dostlar, bu noktada bana ğdaha açık konuşğ  derseniz; Finansbank ve Denizbankğın yeni sahipleri ğaldıkları bankalarığ borsa dışına çıkarıp ğen azından borsada olmanın gerektirdiği denetim olmadanğ çalışmak istiyorlar. Kendilerine göre haklı olabilirler ama kısa vadede ğbankacılık sektörünün yabancılaşmasının küreselleşen dünyada ne gibi net sonuçlar doğurabileceğiğ görülmeden; ğTürk bankacılık sektöründeğ daha fazla ğserbest hareket etmeğ imkanı tanınması, kesinlikle ve kesinlikle ğdoğruğ olmayacaktır.  

Sonuç 1: Kottan çıkmak isteyen tamamı yabancı bankalara şimdilik bu izinler kesinlikle verilmemeli... 

Bu noktada konu ile organik alakası açısından HALK BANKASI  örneğine geçmek istiyorum. 

Diğer gazetelerde daha önceki yazılarımda özellikle yabancı kurumlar ğHalk Bankası 6 milyar dolar ederğ açıklamasını yaptıklarında her zaman şu fikri savundum; en az 12 milyar dolar eder. Bu rakamı da o gün işlem gören Akbank ve İş Bankasığnın piyasa değerleri ortalamasından hesaplamış ve formülü de aktarmıştım. Geldiğimiz noktada bu rakama eriştik ve 10-12 milyar dolar arasında işlem gören bir Halk Bankası var. şimdi yabancıların hedefi belli. Halka arz sonrası kalan kısmı ğblok olarak satın almakğ ve ğdaha az hisseyle bankayı kontrol etmek...ğ 

Blok satılması kesin olarak ğyanlışğ olmakla birlikte bugün diyorum ki; aynı formül yani ğAkbank ve İş Bankasığnınğ piyasa değerleri ortalaması mantığı hala geçerli. Bu bankayı ğblok olarak alacaksanızğ bugünkü değeri en az 20-22 milyar dolar. Bu rakamın altında yapılacak her satış ğbu ülkenin malınığ yabancıya ğkıyak çekmektirğ.  

Sonuç 2: Halk Bankası diğer bankalar gibi değerlendirilemez. Bu bankanın içinde Türk ekonomisinin ğDNAğsı var  ve bu banka hepimizin. Bugüne kadar birçok bankamız satıldı ama hiçbiri diğerine üstünlük sağlayabilecek bir gelişme göstermedi. Bu açıdan bakınca Halk Bankasığnı alanın sağlayacağı üstünlük ve ülke ekonomisinin kodlarını ele geçirmesi gibi detaylar bankamızı ğçok daha değerliğ  hale getiriyor. Sizlerden tek bir ricam var; destek olun, malımıza sahip çıkalım. Hem bizim olan bizim kalsın hem de ğbanka amacına uygun işlemeye ve küçük esnafın kalbi olmayağ  devam etsin. Hükümet ille de satacağım derse de en azından ğdeğerineğ gitsin...

Son söz: Halk Bankası ğbu halkınğ elde kalan ğson malığ...  Hepimizin malı, lütfen ğses vermemeğ yardım edin... Malınız gidiyor...

* Yiğit BULUT / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*GüNüN üAĞRISI*

*Malımıza sahip çıkalım*

Bu konuyu ikinci kez gündeme getirmem, bu satıştan daha doğrusu "*böyle bir değerin"* kontrolünün "*yok pahasına"* elimizden çıkmasından duyduğum üzüntüden. Sizden ricam ne olur; bu konuya eğilin, destek verin. Halk Bankası diğer bankalar gibi değerlendirilemez. *Bu bankanın içinde Türk ekonomisinin DNA'sı var* ve bu banka hepimizin. Hep birlikte malımıza sahip çıkalım. Hem "*Bizim olan bizim kalsın"* hem de banka amacına uygun işlemeye ve küçük esnafın kalbi olmaya devam etsin.

*Yiğit Bulut / Vatan

----------

